# Photoshop CS5 ruckelt bei Open GL ab normaler Einstellung trotz guter Hardware



## TribunM (6. Januar 2011)

Jo ich habe mir mal die Testversion von Photoshop CS5 angesehen. Bisher nutze ich noch Photoshop CS4 und da lief auch bisher immer alles super und ohne Probleme auch mit voller Open GL Unterstützung. 

Sobald ich aber bei CS5 den normalen oder erweiterten Modus aktiviere, ruckelt CS5 wirklich unerträglich, absolut unbrauchbar. Erst im einfachen Modus geht alles wie gewohnt.

Meine Hardware sollte aber normalerweise für die volle Open GL Unterstützung ausreichen, wenn ich mir andere Konfigurationen ansehe, bei denen es ohne Probleme läuft:

Geforce GTX 285 1GB
Intel Quad Extreme @3,4 GHZ
4 GB GSkill 

Windoof 7 32 Bit
Aktueller NVIDIA Treiber WQL 260,99

Woran könnte das also liegen? Vielleicht ist der Treiber mist? Na ja vielleicht habt ihr nen Tipp, denn ich habe im Mom Null Ahnung was das soll bzw. woran das liegen könnte. 

Ich kann mir aber nur schwer vorstellen, dass alles mti rechten Dingen zugeht und Photoshop CS5 einfach so ein Mist ist und das normal ist.

Danke schon einmal im Voraus.

Tribbi


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Januar 2011)

Hi Tribbi,

ich kann dir schonmal die erfreuliche Mitteilung machen, dass es definitiv nicht an der Grafikkarte oder der Treiberversion liegt. Ich habe genau diese Grafikkarte hier im Einsatz und Photoshop CS5 rennt wie Butter. Unterschied ist lediglich, dass ich Windows 7 Ultimate x64 (64bit) und ne ganze Ecke mehr RAM einsetze.

Insofern bleibt wohl nur der Versuch, die Ursache mittels rumprobieren zu finden.

Wie verhält sich denn Photoshop, wenn du OpenGL komplett abschaltest in den Einstellungen (Photoshop danach neu starten)?
Wieviel RAM darf Photoshop laut Voreinstellungen nutzen? Liegt der Wert innerhalb des empfohlenen Einstellungsbereiches?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## TribunM (7. Januar 2011)

Hi,

habe noch ein wenig rumprobiert, aber egal wie viel Cache, Ram oder sonst was ich auch einstelle, bei normal oder erweitert ruckelt die Geschichte unerträglich. Bei CS4 geht wie beschrieben alles ohne Probleme. 
Wenn ich OpenGL auf Einfach stelle gehts wie gewohnt, wobei ich auch da meine, dass CS4 flüssiger ist. Auf aus ist dann auch kaum Unterschied zu einfach. 

Sonst habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt. Kann das an der 32Bit Version liegen, ne oder?


----------



## kalterjava (8. Januar 2011)

Hi,

was meinst du mit ruckeln?
Soviel ich weiß, gibts ein Update für die Vollversion, das OpenGL-Probleme behebt. Hast du mal das neueste Update heruntergeladen?


----------



## TribunM (9. Januar 2011)

Mit ruckeln meine ich ein Verhalten, dass es mir wie eine Diashow vorkommt. Die aktuellsten Updates sind drauf. na ja ich werde damit wohl leben müssen bzw. ich bleibe dann wohl doch bei CS4. Das läuft ja ohne Probleme.


----------



## kalterjava (9. Januar 2011)

Ok, das ist echt seltsam. Ich habe auch Win7 64 bit - es läuft ohne Probleme. Arbeitsspeicher etc. ist bei dir auch absolut OK - Grafikkarte so oder so. Bei mir lief es mit einer 6600GT tadellos.
Vielleicht hast du eine 64 bit-Version von PS erwischt? Kann eigentlich nicht sein, weil das die Installationsroutine eigentlich erkennt und bei einem 32-bit System auch nur dieses installiert.
Was ich auch mal gehört habe ist, dass bei manchen  eine bestimmte .dll-Datei nicht installiert war und es dashalb zu solchen Problemen gekommen ist. Wenn ich den Namen finde melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## TribunM (10. Januar 2011)

An Treibern liegt es wohl auch nicht. Ich habe die mal ausgetauscht mit älteren, keine Veränderung. CS5 ruckelt, CS4 läuft ohne Probleme. Von einer fehlenden dll habe ich bisher noch nix gehört. Der Adobe Support ist auch unfähig bzw. konnt nichts neues sagen. Na ja es ist halt nicht immer besser das Neueste zu haben


----------



## kalterjava (10. Januar 2011)

Deinen letzten Satz würde ich auch immer unterschreiben, aber bei der CS5 haben die meiner Meinung nach einen Meilenstein gesetzt. Content Aware Fill und die Kunstpinselspitzen nur mal um 2 Highlights zu nennen. Da es kein Fehler ist der 1000 fach auftritt muss es an deinem PC liegen, sei es irgendwelche Player und Programme, die da bei PS reinfunken.
Die Auslagerungsdatei hast du sicher nicht auf C: gelegt.



TribunM hat gesagt.:


> An Treibern liegt es wohl auch nicht. Ich habe die mal ausgetauscht mit älteren, keine Veränderung. CS5 ruckelt, CS4 läuft ohne Probleme. Von einer fehlenden dll habe ich bisher noch nix gehört. Der Adobe Support ist auch unfähig bzw. konnt nichts neues sagen. Na ja es ist halt nicht immer besser das Neueste zu haben


----------



## TribunM (12. Januar 2011)

Die Auslagerungsdatei ist ausgelagert ^^. Ne daran liegt das sicher auch nicht. Ich weiß es leider nicht und ich denke, dass ich jetzt auf CS6 warte. Das kommt sicher auch bald und vielleicht macht das weniger Zicken


----------



## kalterjava (12. Januar 2011)

der 1. Satz war gut 
CS6 wird sicher noch etwas dauern. Würde da schon mal mit 6-8 Monaten rechnen.




TribunM hat gesagt.:


> Die Auslagerungsdatei ist ausgelagert ^^. Ne daran liegt das sicher auch nicht. Ich weiß es leider nicht und ich denke, dass ich jetzt auf CS6 warte. Das kommt sicher auch bald und vielleicht macht das weniger Zicken


----------



## turbosigma (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem und konnte es nun lösen. Ich denke das Problem lag daran, dass ich Photoshop vor der Aktualisierung der Grafiktreiber installiert habe.

Versuch mal die Voreinstellungen zurückzusetzen!

http://help.adobe.com/de_DE/photoshop/cs/using/WSfd1234e1c4b69f30ea53e41001031ab64-74aaa.html

Einfach Alt- + Strg + Umschalttaste (Windows) bzw. die Wahl- + Befehls- + Umschalttaste (Mac OS) beim Start von Photoshop drücken und die Datei löschen. Bei mir klappte das.


----------

